# похвалитесь make.conf

## SPRATAY

киньте ваши маке хочу посмотреть что стоит добавить в свой что не стоит, можете перенять мои фишки вроде они не плохи,если что спрашивайте почему да и зачем, и киньте пару советов как улучшить отзывчивость, в ядре покопаться и тд, короче держите жду ваших конфигов)

```
COMMON_FLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

CXXFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

CFLAGS_x86="-m32 -mstackrealign -fexcess-precision=fast"

CXXFLAGS_x86="${CFLAGS_x86}"

FCFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

FFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2 sse3 ssse3 sse4_1"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="-av"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="

https://mirror.yandex.ru/gentoo-distfiles/

https://gentoo.bloodhost.ru/

https://mirror.corbina.ru/gentoo/

"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

DISTDIR="${PORTDIR}/distfiles"

PKGDIR="${PORTDIR}/packages"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse"

USEON="X xfce lightdm gtk gtk2 gtk3 dbus thunar jpeg theards sudo lz4 initramfs gnome-keyring ffmpeg x264 mtp lm_sensors server dri3 abi_x86_32"

USEOFF="-gnome -systemd -kde -minimal -qt4 -qt5 -modemmanager -bluetooth"

USE_AUDIO="pulseaudio alsa-plugin rubberband (bs2b) (calf) (mda-lv2)"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia (nvenc) (tools) (xvmc) (nouveau)"

USE_LANG="nls unicode"

LINGUAS="ru ru-RU en"

L10N="${LINGUAS}"

LC_MESSAGES=C

USE="${USEON} ${USE_AUDIO} ${USE_LANG} ${VIDEO_CARDS} ${USEOFF}
```

----------

## TigerJr

Боюсь у меня он сейчас старый, я не переставлял систему с того времени когда конфиг находился в /etc/make.conf только обновлял понемногу выборочно, загружена система с noacpi 

вот строчка например:

CFLAGS="-march=opteron -msse2 -mmmx -fomit-frame-pointer -O2 -pipe -ftracer"

Компилятор gcc:7.3.0 ставил из-за mesa, а не из-за поддержки инструкций современных процессоров, ядро пришлось ставить 5.0.18 из-за драйверов

вижу сидишь на билайне  :Smile: 

в подтверждение скину листинг ядер:

```
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4724288 окт 18  2015 vmlinuz-4.0.7-ck-r3

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4372960 сен 15  2018 vmlinuz-4.0.7-ck-rv1

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4723616 сен 15  2018 vmlinuz-4.0.7-ck-rv1.old

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4383312 окт 20  2018 vmlinuz-4.0.7-ck-rv2cdc

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4406352 окт 20  2018 vmlinuz-4.0.7-ck-rv3cdc

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4946352 мая 20 14:33 vmlinuz-4.0.7-ck-rv4

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 5019184 сен 15  2018 vmlinuz-4.4.128-gentoo

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4936624 сен 15  2018 vmlinuz-4.4.128-gentooa1

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4959120 июн  3  2018 vmlinuz-4.4.128-gentoo.old

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4930672 сен 15  2018 vmlinuz-4.4.128-gentoo-rv1

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4930672 сен 15  2018 vmlinuz-4.4.128-gentoo-rv2

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4492576 апр 16  2017 vmlinuz-4.4.52-gentoo

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4672544 апр 18  2017 vmlinuz-4.4.52-gentoo-xen-a1

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4759072 мая 14  2017 vmlinuz-4.4.52-gentoo-xen-a2

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 6625408 мая 27 01:03 vmlinuz-5.0.18-gentoo-r0

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 7047968 мая 27 12:27 vmlinuz-5.0.18-gentoo-r1

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 7134560 мая 27 19:13 vmlinuz-5.0.18-gentoo-r2

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 6604416 мая 28 01:47 vmlinuz-5.0.18-gentoo-r2-f

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 7213536 мая 27 20:42 vmlinuz-5.0.18-gentoo-r3

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 5982240 мая 28 04:21 vmlinuz-5.0.18-gentoo-r4a

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 6009056 июн  1 01:27 vmlinuz-5.0.18-gentoo-r5a

```

PS

это так чтобы поржать)

порты в уср у меня в трёх директориях:

/usr/portage

/usr/portage.old

/usr/portage.last

----------

## SPRATAY

 *TigerJr wrote:*   

> Боюсь у меня он сейчас старый, я не переставлял систему с того времени когда конфиг находился в /etc/make.conf только обновлял понемногу выборочно, загружена система с noacpi 
> 
> вот строчка например:
> 
> CFLAGS="-march=opteron -msse2 -mmmx -fomit-frame-pointer -O2 -pipe -ftracer"
> ...

 

я не сижу не белийне, просто его добавил если яндекс отлетит + https подерживает, и не понимаю почему у тебя  cxflags стоит -msse2 -mmmx ероде он подхватыет с cpu_flags_x86 если конечно указать вот эту штучку -ftree-vectorize хотя я немного обновил свой маке сейчас он  выглядит так

```
COMMON_FLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -ftree-vectorize -ftree-slp-vectorize"

CFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CFLAGS_x86="${COMMON_FLAGS} -m32 -mstackrealign -fexcess-precision=fast"

CXXFLAGS_x86="${CFLAGS_x86}"

FCFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

FFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"
```

----------

## TigerJr

 *SPRATAY wrote:*   

> 
> 
> я не сижу не белийне, просто его добавил если яндекс отлетит + https подерживает, и не понимаю почему у тебя  cxflags стоит -msse2 -mmmx ероде он подхватыет с cpu_flags_x86 если конечно указать вот эту штучку -ftree-vectorize хотя я немного обновил свой маке сейчас он  выглядит так
> 
> ```
> ...

 

-ftree-vectorize - а ты знаешь что это??? Твое "вроде" выглядет вроде как неразумно, не думаешь ли ты что -O2 уже активирует этот флаг или -O3?

-m32 - серьёзно??? Думаю что твой код отстанет лет эдак на 18, если не больше))))) В большинстве сборок приложений этот флаг перезаписывается в CFLAGS_X86, хотя и не всегда, можешь столкнуться с тем что у тебя что-то с -m32 несоберется.

Хотя в старом make.conf только одна строчка, CFLAGS а в новом есть дополнительные примочки для X86, но мне не ясно какой смысл использовать их на 64 битных системах без поддержки multilib

Незнаю что у тебя за проц, но флаги ты конечно пихаешь бездумно....

 у тебя  cxflags стоит -msse2 -mmmx  - Это тоже вопрос к тебе, а ты проверял, на разных компиляторах?? Яж писал что компилятор старый да и к томуже у тебя, -march=native

Если не проверял, проверь что тебе выдает твой компилятор, например на такие запросы и сравни:

```
# gcc -Q --help=target -march=native

# gcc -Q --help=target -march=opteron

# gcc -Q --help=target -march=skylake

# echo уверен что узнаешь много нового

# gcc -Q --help=optimizers -O2

# gcc -Q --help=optimizers -O3

```

Но у тебя компилятор 8 версии, я не так давно перешел на 7 версию. У них эти параметры могут отличаться. Хотя я заметил что код стал работать хуже на 7 версии, хотя это и субьективно.

PS

Отвечу в лоровском стиле:

А ну читать документацию на компилятор gcc 800+ страниц(man gcc), на сколько я помню, хотя все читать не нужно, не всегда же тебе придется компилировать код для arm или mips

----------

## SPRATAY

 *TigerJr wrote:*   

>  *SPRATAY wrote:*   
> 
> я не сижу не белийне, просто его добавил если яндекс отлетит + https подерживает, и не понимаю почему у тебя  cxflags стоит -msse2 -mmmx ероде он подхватыет с cpu_flags_x86 если конечно указать вот эту штучку -ftree-vectorize хотя я немного обновил свой маке сейчас он  выглядит так
> 
> ```
> ...

 

отстает, может быть, но я не раз видел как приложения используют команду -m32, и кстати ты говоришь что некоторые приложения не собируться,почему-то у меня вышло даже наоборот без этого флага у меня несколько пакетов не собиралось вот такие приколы,по позже дополню.

----------

## TigerJr

если приложение написанно с использовании 32 битных переменных, то и исполнятся должно в 32 битном окружении.

Имеются бинари не оптимизированны до сих пор под использование 64 битных переменных (-m64) и соответственно используют 32 битные библиотеки.

Поддержка 32 битного кода в лнуксе требует использования multilib, вот такая реализация совместимости со старым кодом, когда наряду с 64 битными библиотеками /lib64 и симлинк /lib -> /lib64 должны ещё присутствовать аналогичные библиотеки /lib32 

Но есть nomultilib сборки где такого уже нет(stage3-amd64-nomultilib), но старые программы запустить в таких системах неудастся(например grub-0.97 который требует для работы ncurses и которые могут повлият на другие программы например mc и mcedit), возможно, я не берусь утверждать, это и стало причиной добавления отделной конфигурации для компилятора CFLAGS_X86

Но, к чему я это.... 

Дело в том что игра с такими ключами в целях поиска производительности должна быть осознанна  под конкретную задачу(программу).  Например у тебя стоит openvpn с поддержкой клиентов peer-to-multipeer и тебе требуется ускорить процес шифрования аппаратными средствами, ты понимаешь что openvpn использует шифрование AES, а система работает на ядре процессора skylake где аппаратно реализованна инструкция AES. Тогда ты принимаешь ответственное решение пересобрать весь код с поддержкой этой инструкции, в частности и библиотеки openssl, вот и ставишь компилятору -maes в противном случае оптимизация производительности исполнения собранного кода даст минимум, а ошибок как ты успел заметить - максимум)))) Но надо признать что это хороший опыт))

----------

## SPRATAY

gcc -Q --help=target -march=native 

Следующие ключи не зависят от целевой архитектуры:

  -m128bit-long-double        		[включено]

  -m16                        		[выключено]

  -m32                        		[выключено]

  -m3dnow                     		[выключено]

  -m3dnowa                    		[выключено]

  -m64                        		[включено]

  -m80387                     		[включено]

  -m8bit-idiv                 		[выключено]

  -m96bit-long-double         		[выключено]

  -mabi=                      		sysv

  -mabm                       		[выключено]

  -maccumulate-outgoing-args  		[выключено]

  -maddress-mode=             		long

  -madx                       		[выключено]

  -maes                       		[выключено]

  -malign-data=               		compat

  -malign-double              		[выключено]

  -malign-functions=          		0

  -malign-jumps=              		0

  -malign-loops=              		0

  -malign-stringops           		[включено]

  -mandroid                   		[выключено]

  -march=                     		core2

  -masm=                      		att

  -mavx                       		[выключено]

  -mavx2                      		[выключено]

  -mavx256-split-unaligned-load 	[выключено]

  -mavx256-split-unaligned-store 	[выключено]

  -mavx5124fmaps              		[выключено]

  -mavx5124vnniw              		[выключено]

  -mavx512bitalg              		[выключено]

  -mavx512bw                  		[выключено]

  -mavx512cd                  		[выключено]

  -mavx512dq                  		[выключено]

  -mavx512er                  		[выключено]

  -mavx512f                   		[выключено]

  -mavx512ifma                		[выключено]

  -mavx512pf                  		[выключено]

  -mavx512vbmi                		[выключено]

  -mavx512vbmi2               		[выключено]

  -mavx512vl                  		[выключено]

  -mavx512vnni                		[выключено]

  -mavx512vpopcntdq           		[выключено]

  -mbionic                    		[выключено]

  -mbmi                       		[выключено]

  -mbmi2                      		[выключено]

  -mbranch-cost=<0,5>         		3

  -mcall-ms2sysv-xlogues      		[выключено]

  -mcet-switch                		[выключено]

  -mcld                       		[выключено]

  -mclflushopt                		[выключено]

  -mclwb                      		[выключено]

  -mclzero                    		[выключено]

  -mcmodel=                   		[по умолчанию]

  -mcpu=                      		

  -mcrc32                     		[выключено]

  -mcx16                      		[включено]

  -mdispatch-scheduler        		[выключено]

  -mdump-tune-features        		[выключено]

  -mf16c                      		[выключено]

  -mfancy-math-387            		[включено]

  -mfentry                    		[выключено]

  -mfma                       		[выключено]

  -mfma4                      		[выключено]

  -mforce-drap                		[выключено]

  -mforce-indirect-call       		[выключено]

  -mfp-ret-in-387             		[включено]

  -mfpmath=                   		sse

  -mfsgsbase                  		[выключено]

  -mfunction-return=          		keep

  -mfused-madd                		

  -mfxsr                      		[включено]

  -mgeneral-regs-only         		[выключено]

  -mgfni                      		[выключено]

  -mglibc                     		[включено]

  -mhard-float                		[включено]

  -mhle                       		[выключено]

  -miamcu                     		[выключено]

  -mieee-fp                   		[включено]

  -mincoming-stack-boundary=  		0

  -mindirect-branch-register  		[выключено]

  -mindirect-branch=          		keep

  -minline-all-stringops      		[выключено]

  -minline-stringops-dynamically 	[выключено]

  -mintel-syntax              		

  -mlarge-data-threshold=<number> 	65536

  -mlong-double-128           		[выключено]

  -mlong-double-64            		[выключено]

  -mlong-double-80            		[включено]

  -mlwp                       		[выключено]

  -mlzcnt                     		[выключено]

  -mmemcpy-strategy=          		

  -mmemset-strategy=          		

  -mmitigate-rop              		[выключено]

  -mmmx                       		[включено]

  -mmovbe                     		[выключено]

  -mmovdir64b                 		[выключено]

  -mmovdiri                   		[выключено]

  -mmpx                       		[выключено]

  -mms-bitfields              		[выключено]

  -mmusl                      		[выключено]

  -mmwaitx                    		[выключено]

  -mno-align-stringops        		[выключено]

  -mno-default                		[выключено]

  -mno-fancy-math-387         		[выключено]

  -mno-push-args              		[выключено]

  -mno-red-zone               		[выключено]

  -mno-sse4                   		[выключено]

  -mnop-mcount                		[выключено]

  -momit-leaf-frame-pointer   		[выключено]

  -mpc32                      		[выключено]

  -mpc64                      		[выключено]

  -mpc80                      		[выключено]

  -mpclmul                    		[выключено]

  -mpcommit                   		[выключено]

  -mpconfig                   		[выключено]

  -mpku                       		[выключено]

  -mpopcnt                    		[выключено]

  -mprefer-avx128             		

  -mprefer-vector-width=      		none

  -mpreferred-stack-boundary= 		0

  -mprefetchwt1               		[выключено]

  -mprfchw                    		[выключено]

  -mpush-args                 		[включено]

  -mrdpid                     		[выключено]

  -mrdrnd                     		[выключено]

  -mrdseed                    		[выключено]

  -mrecip                     		[выключено]

  -mrecip=                    		

  -mrecord-mcount             		[выключено]

  -mred-zone                  		[включено]

  -mregparm=                  		6

  -mrtd                       		[выключено]

  -mrtm                       		[выключено]

  -msahf                      		[включено]

  -msgx                       		[выключено]

  -msha                       		[выключено]

  -mshstk                     		[выключено]

  -mskip-rax-setup            		[выключено]

  -msoft-float                		[выключено]

  -msse                       		[включено]

  -msse2                      		[включено]

  -msse2avx                   		[выключено]

  -msse3                      		[включено]

  -msse4                      		[выключено]

  -msse4.1                    		[включено]

  -msse4.2                    		[выключено]

  -msse4a                     		[выключено]

  -msse5                      		

  -msseregparm                		[выключено]

  -mssse3                     		[включено]

  -mstack-arg-probe           		[выключено]

  -mstack-protector-guard-offset= 	

  -mstack-protector-guard-reg= 		

  -mstack-protector-guard-symbol= 	

  -mstack-protector-guard=    		tls

  -mstackrealign              		[выключено]

  -mstringop-strategy=        		[по умолчанию]

  -mstv                       		[включено]

  -mtbm                       		[выключено]

  -mtls-dialect=              		gnu

  -mtls-direct-seg-refs       		[включено]

  -mtune-ctrl=                		

  -mtune=                     		core2

  -muclibc                    		[выключено]

  -mvaes                      		[выключено]

  -mveclibabi=                		[по умолчанию]

  -mvect8-ret-in-mem          		[выключено]

  -mvpclmulqdq                		[выключено]

  -mvzeroupper                		[включено]

  -mwbnoinvd                  		[выключено]

  -mx32                       		[выключено]

  -mxop                       		[выключено]

  -mxsave                     		[выключено]

  -mxsavec                    		[выключено]

  -mxsaveopt                  		[выключено]

  -mxsaves                    		[выключено]

  Известные диалекты ассемблера (значения ключа -masm= ):

    att intel

  Допустимые ABI (возможные аргументы ключа -mabi=):

    ms sysv

  Известные модели кода (значения ключа -mcmodel= ):

    32 kernel large medium small

  Допустимые аргументы -mfpmath=:

    387 387+sse 387,sse both sse sse+387 sse,387

  Known indirect branch choices (for use with the -mindirect-branch=/-mfunction-return= options):

    keep thunk thunk-extern thunk-inline

  Допустимые значения выравнивания (для ключа -malign-data=):

    abi cacheline compat

  Допустимые ABI библиотеки векторных операций (возможные аргументы ключа -mveclibabi=):

    acml svml

  Известные модели адресации (значения ключа -maddress-mode= ):

    long short

  Known preferred register vector length (to use with the -mprefer-vector-width= option)

    128 256 512 none

  Известные защиты стека (для использования с -mstack-protector-guard= опцией):

    global tls

  Допустимые аргументы ключа -mstringop-strategy=:

    byte_loop libcall loop rep_4byte rep_8byte rep_byte unrolled_loop

    vector_loop

  Диалекты TLS (возможные аргументы ключа -mtls-dialect=):

    gnu gnu2

у меня процессор xeon e5450, для него персонально флага нет он ставит core2, хотя мне кажется это ошибка, просто никак не доходят руки проверить сравнить их убрать лишнее флаги и добавить нужные, хотя я незнаю как убрать флаг сразу через CFLAGS может быть скобками проще говоря не знаю)

----------

## TigerJr

# man gcc

```

       x86 Options

       These -m options are defined for the x86 family of computers.

       -march=cpu-type

           Generate instructions for the machine type cpu-type.  In contrast to -mtune=cpu-type, which merely tunes the generated code for the specified cpu-type, -march=cpu-type allows GCC to generate code that may not run at all on processors other than the one indicated.  Specifying -march=cpu-

           type implies -mtune=cpu-type.

           The choices for cpu-type are:

           native

               This selects the CPU to generate code for at compilation time by determining the processor type of the compiling machine.  Using -march=native enables all instruction subsets supported by the local machine (hence the result might not run on different machines).  Using -mtune=native

               produces code optimized for the local machine under the constraints of the selected instruction set.

           i386

               Original Intel i386 CPU.

           i486

               Intel i486 CPU.  (No scheduling is implemented for this chip.)

           i586

           pentium

               Intel Pentium CPU with no MMX support.

           lakemont

               Intel Lakemont MCU, based on Intel Pentium CPU.

           pentium-mmx

               Intel Pentium MMX CPU, based on Pentium core with MMX instruction set support.

           pentiumpro

               Intel Pentium Pro CPU.

           i686

               When used with -march, the Pentium Pro instruction set is used, so the code runs on all i686 family chips.  When used with -mtune, it has the same meaning as generic.

           pentium2

               Intel Pentium II CPU, based on Pentium Pro core with MMX instruction set support.

           pentium3

           pentium3m

               Intel Pentium III CPU, based on Pentium Pro core with MMX and SSE instruction set support.

           pentium-m

               Intel Pentium M; low-power version of Intel Pentium III CPU with MMX, SSE and SSE2 instruction set support.  Used by Centrino notebooks.

           pentium4

           pentium4m

               Intel Pentium 4 CPU with MMX, SSE and SSE2 instruction set support.

           prescott

               Improved version of Intel Pentium 4 CPU with MMX, SSE, SSE2 and SSE3 instruction set support.

           nocona

               Improved version of Intel Pentium 4 CPU with 64-bit extensions, MMX, SSE, SSE2 and SSE3 instruction set support.

           core2

               Intel Core 2 CPU with 64-bit extensions, MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3 and SSSE3 instruction set support.

           nehalem

               Intel Nehalem CPU with 64-bit extensions, MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3, SSE4.1, SSE4.2 and POPCNT instruction set support.

           westmere

               Intel Westmere CPU with 64-bit extensions, MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3, SSE4.1, SSE4.2, POPCNT, AES and PCLMUL instruction set support.

           sandybridge

               Intel Sandy Bridge CPU with 64-bit extensions, MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3, SSE4.1, SSE4.2, POPCNT, AVX, AES and PCLMUL instruction set support.

           ivybridge

               Intel Ivy Bridge CPU with 64-bit extensions, MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3, SSE4.1, SSE4.2, POPCNT, AVX, AES, PCLMUL, FSGSBASE, RDRND and F16C instruction set support.

           haswell

               Intel Haswell CPU with 64-bit extensions, MOVBE, MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3, SSE4.1, SSE4.2, POPCNT, AVX, AVX2, AES, PCLMUL, FSGSBASE, RDRND, FMA, BMI, BMI2 and F16C instruction set support.

           broadwell

               Intel Broadwell CPU with 64-bit extensions, MOVBE, MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3, SSE4.1, SSE4.2, POPCNT, AVX, AVX2, AES, PCLMUL, FSGSBASE, RDRND, FMA, BMI, BMI2, F16C, RDSEED, ADCX and PREFETCHW instruction set support.

           skylake

               Intel Skylake CPU with 64-bit extensions, MOVBE, MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3, SSE4.1, SSE4.2, POPCNT, AVX, AVX2, AES, PCLMUL, FSGSBASE, RDRND, FMA, BMI, BMI2, F16C, RDSEED, ADCX, PREFETCHW, CLFLUSHOPT, XSAVEC and XSAVES instruction set support.

           bonnell

               Intel Bonnell CPU with 64-bit extensions, MOVBE, MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3 and SSSE3 instruction set support.

           silvermont

               Intel Silvermont CPU with 64-bit extensions, MOVBE, MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3, SSE4.1, SSE4.2, POPCNT, AES, PCLMUL and RDRND instruction set support.

           knl Intel Knight's Landing CPU with 64-bit extensions, MOVBE, MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3, SSE4.1, SSE4.2, POPCNT, AVX, AVX2, AES, PCLMUL, FSGSBASE, RDRND, FMA, BMI, BMI2, F16C, RDSEED, ADCX, PREFETCHW, AVX512F, AVX512PF, AVX512ER and AVX512CD instruction set support.

           skylake-avx512

               Intel Skylake Server CPU with 64-bit extensions, MOVBE, MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3, SSE4.1, SSE4.2, POPCNT, PKU, AVX, AVX2, AES, PCLMUL, FSGSBASE, RDRND, FMA, BMI, BMI2, F16C, RDSEED, ADCX, PREFETCHW, CLFLUSHOPT, XSAVEC, XSAVES, AVX512F, AVX512VL, AVX512BW, AVX512DQ and AVX512CD

               instruction set support.

```

----------

## Maxim Linuxov

```

COMMON_FLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

CXXFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

FCFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

FFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j14"

# NOTE: This stage was built with the bindist Use flag enabled

PORTDIR="/var/db/repos/gentoo"

DISTDIR="/var/cache/distfiles"

PKGDIR="/var/cache/binpkgs"

# This sets the language of build output to English.

# Please keep this setting intact when reporting bugs.

LC_MESSAGES=C

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--quiet-build --jobs 2 --verbose"

PORTAGE_NICENESS=19

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

INPUT_DEVICES="libinput"

CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx avx2 f16c fma3 mmx mmxext pclmul popcnt rdrand sha sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 sse4a ssse3"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

USE="noto static-libs ftdi elogind abi_x86_32 X pulseaudio imlib floppy \

     iso serial boot cups text pcre16 nss icu usb pci dbus gtk \

     multilib gtk3 bluetooth vorbis ogg minizip cairo xml ffmpeg sdl \

     opengl i3wm network -mpd curl gnome-keyring xnest sensord \

     rrdcgi png jpeg dns libglvnd mp3 ssh svg mpeg mtp sftp -opencl \

     x264 haptic ntp lzma branding egl qml -wayland qrcode grub \

     mount java widgets svc udisks wifi -ppp modemmanager dhcpcd \

     savedconfig libkms python contrib tiff json xtables server sdl2 \

     apparmor threads -examples -xinerama -qt5 v4l"

LINGUAS="ru en"

L10N="ru en"

PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_8"

FEATURES="buildpkg parallel-fetch parallel-install binpkg-logs unmerge-logs candy ccache"

QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS="arm i386 x86_64 sparc avr"

QEMU_USER_TARGETS="x86_64"

DISTCC_DIR="/tmp/.distcc"

CCACHE_DIR="/var/cache/ccache"

GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-64 pc"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="https://mirror.yandex.ru/gentoo-distfiles/"

```

----------

